# Solved: WYSIWYG or GUI PHP editor ??



## treehstn (May 8, 2004)

First off... please no making fun or flaming!! I am not a coder... only a user that is trying to fumble around with code that I paid someone to write for me....

Is there such a thing as a WYSIWYG editor for PHP? Something like using FrontPage for html? I've installed PHP Designer 2006 but it only shows the code itself, no preview or working with it graphically. I guess what I'm looking for is a GUI interface for PHP...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Nope, the best you'll get is code highlighting/indenting.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

treehstn said:


> First off... please no making fun or flaming!! I am not a coder... only a user that is trying to fumble around with code that I paid someone to write for me....
> 
> Is there such a thing as a WYSIWYG editor for PHP? Something like using FrontPage for html? I've installed PHP Designer 2006 but it only shows the code itself, no preview or working with it graphically. I guess what I'm looking for is a GUI interface for PHP...


Like brendandonhu said there is none. There is no WYSIWYG for PHP because you can't see it, it is just scripts that tell other things that you can see (like HTML) what to display/do.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Dreamweaver can sort-of do this if you are using databases but you still need to be tech-savvy to understand it. I can't think of what they are called...


----------

